# Elektronikas pamati >  vecs jautājums - wati/volti/ampēri

## Killercompany

sorry, ja tas jau ir apskatīts. ja tā tad varbūt linku studijā lūdzu.
līdzstrāvas gadījumā strādā watti=volti*ampēri.
domāju, ka arī 1fāzes maiņstrāvas gadījumā tas strādā, bet pieslēdzot 100w kvēlspuldzi (220v) caur ampērmetru sanāca pēc šīs "formulas" aprēķināt, ka spuldze ēd ~44W.
kļūda ir tāpēc ka uz spuldzes ir rakstīts bulšits vai arī šī sakarība nestrādā maiņstrāvas gadījumā?
ja tā tad kāda ir sakarība 1fāzes maiņstrāvas gadījumā?

Paldis jumsīm.

----------


## AndrisZ

Varbūt ampermetrs kļūdaini rāda.

----------


## Texx

Tur jau vajag speciālu ampērmetru, kas strādā maiņstrāvas ķēdēs.

----------


## Slowmo

Kaut kas būs nepareizi nomērījies. Es pavisam nesen pats pamērīju strāvu spuldzītei un aprēķinātā jauda tikai par pāris vatiem atšķīrās no tā, kas uz spuldzītes norādīta.
Režīmu tak Tu pareizo izvēlējies testerim? (AC)

----------


## Killercompany

lietoju šitādu:
http://cgi.ebay.com/3-1-2-Red-LED-Digit ... .m14.l1262

primāri interesē vai minētā sakarība (watti=volti*ampēri) ir patiesa arī maiņstrāvas vienfāzes gadījumā. ja jā tad jāsāk domāt ka tas amp meter ir gļukains  ::

----------


## Delfins

tā taču ir draza...

----------


## AndrisZ

> primāri interesē vai minētā sakarība (watti=volti*ampēri) ir patiesa arī maiņstrāvas vienfāzes gadījumā.


 Šī formula ir derīga arī maiņstrāvas ķēdē ar aktīvu slodzi (lampiņa, sildītājs u.t.t). Mēģini pamērīt strāvu ar kādu nopietnāku ampērmetru.

----------


## Killercompany

ir kādi ieteikumi?
prasības - iebūvējams, digital, AC, līdz 10A, 220V

----------


## defs

Ja vajag iebūvējamu,tad jau droši,ka jādodas uz Latgalīti un jameklē streločņiks maiņstrāvai.Ja vajag mērīties un parnēsāt mērinstrumentu,tad jau par pārdesmit latiem labo dabūsi.Pa piecīti-tie ir neprecīzi,tā teikt-vizualai kontrolei tramvaja pieturas robežās.

----------


## defs

p.s.varbūt tas Āzijas brinums pareizi strādā uz citu frekvenci,kas to zin...?

----------


## Delfins

kadu vel frekvenci !?  ::

----------


## Texx

Nu maiņstrāvas stipruma mērīšana var sagādāt zināmas problēmas, jo lielākā daļa multimetru maiņstrāvas režīmā darbojas tikai līdz 200 mA. Vislētāk būs nopirktar bultiņu Latgalītē kā jau te rakstīja. Varbūt tik smuki neizskatīsies, bet būs precīzāki.

----------


## defs

Ir jau arī šunti iekšā ciparu multimetriem,dažādi tie mērāmie pieejami- līdz 20A .

----------


## Delfins

pareizi jau teica - latgalite.com vislabakais variants. tur tie krami ir noperkami visdazadakie..
kiniesu suduki nekam neder.. sie stampe ierices, pofig ko rada.

----------

